# AMMO TRAP / TARGET BOX Recomendation Please



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I found this Forum and all you wonderful SLINGSHOT / CATAPULT enthusiast less than a MONTH ago and have already literally spent HUNDRED$ on SLINGSHOTS from some of who I think are highly talented craftsmen on here. I must seek HELP. Is there an SLINGSHOT'S ANONYMOUS group that meets on here any where?








Seriously I need to stop. My puppies are afraid I might start buying them generic kibble soon!







I do plan to buy ONE more and ONLY ONE more. I will order something from Pocket Predator and buy an _*ammo trap*_ then I'M DONE!!!!! (I hope)









So my question here is, I need some recommendations for a ammo trap target set up. Ideally I'd like one with built in silhouette targets that will reset or GONG.
I have seen some for BB guns but don't know or think one would hold up to slingshot hits. Is there something out there or will I have to fabricate one?

Thanks, Bill .

My Slingshots so far...
2 Flippinout and a few more ordered
1 Performance Catapults
1 A+ 
1 Slingshot Cananda 
4 Bunny Busters

I'm a sick man!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

its not that exspensive if you want it to be its all about self controle u can just make a powerful slingshot for about $10


----------



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

WELCOME TO THE WONDERFULL WORLD OF SLINGSHOTS.

Longbow


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8096-peresh-inspired-cheap-catch-box/

Catch box to go, easy, cheap and expendable. Spoon resets itself when hit.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I feel your pain ultraman some years ago I spent 1000's of $s on flashlights some were $500 each titanium









I had to get a grip and put myself in a coma to cure it














seriously tho it will wane eventually and you'll rest when that happens...the bad news.... it can take many years.... until then just enjoy your impulse buying ATM


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just search "catch box" here on the forum. There's been dozens posted.

Here's the first one I came to when I just did:

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry83964

There are many more out there.

I use a 30-35 gallon plastic trash can for mine. The trashcans are weatherproof and can stay outside, unlike cardboard.

1) Cut out your opening on the trash can. I mark mine first with magic marker and then use a jig saw. The plastic cuts like butter.

2) Drill an appropriate-sized hole through each side of the trash can up high for your particular dowel rod or broomstick to go through. This is what you will hang your backstop material on.

3) Insert the dowel or broomstick. Then hang t-shirts, sheets, or whatever, over the dowel. The backstop material will slip and fall after being shot so many times. So put some holes in the backstop material in about four different places up near the dowel and tie it to the dowel or use zip-ties.

4) Use a magic marker or a little spray paint to put your targets on your t-shirt or sheet.

No need to buy one. This is cheap, and even possibly free, if you can scrounge an old plastic trash can. It will last for years.

WD40


----------



## marblemadness (May 18, 2011)

step one: you have to admit you are powerless over slingshots. after you've done that, then and only then does the healing fun begin









no need to spend money on a catchbox. slingshooting is sometimes referred to as "the poor man's archery". i've rigged an old mic boom of mine with an old sheet draped over it and a box at the bottom for my ammo to fall into for indoor shooting. outside i have a large waxed produce box with some old t-shirts and string to hang my targets similar to other posted designs.

i hope you enjoy your growing slingshot collection, and even more that you enjoy the act of shooting with them!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is one that i have made. I have been using this design since 2002. -- Tex-Shooter
http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=271&highlight=catch


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i use a old samsomite flexiblelarge suit case when your done just close it put it away


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

This is mine. It's a little overkill if you consider the drum, but it was easily accessible from work. I use a thick piece of leather as the backstop. It won't tear for a long time. The dowel rod is steel, again something I got from work, that was in the dumpster. I have gradually moved the backstop further back, as seen from the holes. It's now in a place where I may get one bounce out, out of 50 or 60 shots.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good one, Jim.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is mine http://www.youtube.c...h?v=t-nqCIu2L2w, but really I went to a lot more trouble than you aught to. Go with the samsonite or plastic trash can ideas above. Really. I think the barrel one is my favorite.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beeman Pellet Trap. Have had mine for 2 years and changed the target to a Kennedy Half Dollar and keep the front covered with Saran Wrap. Sometimes screwed onto fence and other times just put it on the ground. It is easy to take with you and big enough so you can't miss at the required 33 feet. Im not sure you can wear them out with say normal use and your not trying to kill it. 19 dollars at The Wal.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I always like something larger to keep the danger to stuff a minimum. I also really like simple!!! This is nothing new, It's just my take on it.

It consists of some 2x2", two spring clamps and a large "thick walled" canvas painters tarp from Home Depot or Lowes draped over the crosspiece so it's doubled.

Lean it up against the fence and you are good to go. I also hang items sometimes from the crossbar with fishing line and other spring clamps.
Most of the ammo will be right in front, under or close by so I pick it up with a large magnet on a stick or string.


----------

